# Kraken™ X40



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello there,

I've been wondering about this Kraken™ X40 & Kraken™ G10 for
a few hours now, has anyone had any experience of this setup?

For GPU Cooling.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The G10 bracket is really nothing new. More or less just NZXT taking credit for the work of 'D-wood' and a few others. Granted D-wood couldn't keep up with demand for his bracket.

In any case, I'ld expect it far outperform the stock cooler as far as GPU temperature. If the card does not already have them, you might want to add a passive heatsink to the VRMs.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

gcavan said:


> The G10 bracket is really nothing new. More or less just NZXT taking credit for the work of 'D-wood' and a few others. Granted D-wood couldn't keep up with demand for his bracket.
> 
> In any case, I'ld expect it far outperform the stock cooler as far as GPU temperature. If the card does not already have them, you might want to add a passive heatsink to the VRMs.


Yeah I've heard of D-wood before but wasn't sure where to get one, the NZXT one is a little bit bigger as it comes with a 92mm fan mounted to cool the VRMS.

I've never used an AOI kit for a GPU before but I'm guessing its virtually identical to installing one for the CPU (Using H100i at the moment).

The card will be a Sapphire Vapor-X 270X 2GB OC. :thumb:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't done it (AIO on a GPU) myself, though a couple of my clients are. The problem with most of AIOs is that the hoses are not long enough for you to mount the rad in a convenient position; ie front, floor or top.. If there's room the hard drive cage would probably make a convenient mounting spot, but in many cases, your only option is the side panel, which makes it a pita to open the case

FYI: The G10 will accept coolers other than those by NZXT. Any round Asetek based waterblock will mount on it. this article from AnandTech gives a listing of compatible coolers (and cards).
AnandTech | NZXT Kraken G10 Review: Liquid Cooling for Your GPU


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello,

I will be watercooling the lowest GPU on the Mobo so in turn ill be using the bottom fan mounts on the case for either a full-size rad or a smaller sized one (H50-60.. etc - Haven't chosen a cooler yet).

The length of the pipe is an issue which will require a bit more research.


----------

